# June 2014 issue of Outside Magazine - Squirrel Watching Sunrise



## MichaelHodges (May 20, 2014)

If any of you happen to pick up the June issue of _Outside Magazine, _check out the last full page on the back (or the "parting shot") as it is known. It's a photo of a squirrel watching sunrise in Yosemite National Park, taken by yours truly.







-------------

http://michaelhodgesfiction.com/


----------



## mackguyver (May 20, 2014)

AWESOME SHOT!!! Congrats on the publication and Outside is a great magazine!


----------



## Don Haines (May 20, 2014)

Beautiful shot! Congratulations!


----------



## Click (May 20, 2014)

Great shot. Congratulations!


----------



## sanj (May 20, 2014)

Super super


----------



## Sporgon (May 20, 2014)

Great shot, congrats !


----------



## scottkinfw (May 20, 2014)

Very nice



Sporgon said:


> Great shot, congrats !


----------



## MichaelHodges (May 20, 2014)

Thanks, everyone! Much appreciated. 

Taken with my good old 17-40 and 50D.


----------



## Frodo (May 20, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> Taken with my good old 17-40 and 50D.


Nice photo.
How did you get close enough?


----------



## dhr90 (May 20, 2014)

Excellent shot!


----------



## MichaelHodges (May 20, 2014)

Frodo said:


> MichaelHodges said:
> 
> 
> > Taken with my good old 17-40 and 50D.
> ...



Hi Frodo,

Everyone who worked in the park told me to visit Glacier Point at sunset, so the light would be on the granite domes. So I did the exact opposite and went at dark, pre-sunrise. I sat on the rocks quietly and waited for the sun to rise. As I did, the squirrel came closer and closer. Eventually, both the squirrel and I watched the sunset, about four feet apart form each other. I took some shots during that time, but wasn't happy with them. So I backed off the rocks and got behind the squirrel as it continued to watch sunrise.

One of the coolest moments I've ever had in nature, and I won't forget it. The key was avoiding people at all costs. I had the place to myself because it wasn't deemed "as good" at sunrise.


----------



## Famateur (May 20, 2014)

It's not often we get to enjoy moments like that, but to capture it in such a beautiful image is most excellent. Well done. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## roguewave (May 20, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> ...
> One of the coolest moments I've ever had in nature, and I won't forget it. The key was avoiding people at all costs. I had the place to myself because it wasn't deemed "as good" at sunrise.



Or because you were the only one willing to get up in the middle of the night and get to location before sunrise . Either way, very nice shot and congrats on the publication!


----------



## JumboShrimp (May 21, 2014)

Incredibly cute shot!

BTW - Did you happen to ask the squirrel if he/she enjoyed the sunrise?


----------



## MichaelHodges (May 21, 2014)

roguewave said:


> MichaelHodges said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...




Well said, lol. That's basically what it came down to. And thanks!


----------



## old-pr-pix (May 21, 2014)

Excellent shot and top notch mag. placement. Wonderful addition to your portfolio. Congrats.


----------



## MichaelHodges (May 21, 2014)

Thank you, old-pr-pix.


----------



## Quasimodo (May 21, 2014)

Great shot, and congrats on the publication. That must feel good


----------



## Northstar (May 21, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> If any of you happen to pick up the June issue of _Outside Magazine, _check out the last full page on the back (or the "parting shot") as it is known. It's a photo of a squirrel watching sunrise in Yosemite National Park, taken by yours truly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What a great story and image!


----------



## Maximilian (May 21, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> Everyone who worked in the park told me to visit Glacier Point at sunset, so the light would be on the granite domes. So I did the exact opposite and went at dark, pre-sunrise. I sat on the rocks quietly and waited for the sun to rise. As I did, the squirrel came closer and closer. Eventually, both the squirrel and I watched the sunset, about four feet apart form each other. I took some shots during that time, but wasn't happy with them. So I backed off the rocks and got behind the squirrel as it continued to watch sunrise.
> 
> One of the coolest moments I've ever had in nature, and I won't forget it. The key was avoiding people at all costs. I had the place to myself because it wasn't deemed "as good" at sunrise.


Maaaaaaan!   

Michael, please forgive me my first thought :-[ , but it was "That must be photoshoped!” 

But after reading your tale of the picture I got goosebumps really as high as the mountains on it. Because I could feel how you felt. And although I feel a bit jealous I am really delighted to know you had this very special moment and that you did share it with us.

Really, really warm congratulations, that you could experience this very special moment and that you got your picture published.

It’s awesome! Thank you.


----------



## old-pr-pix (May 21, 2014)

There is another oft repeated message this photo conveys... memorable photos don't always need the absolute best equipment! Photographers skill, patience & planning, a little bit of contrarian creativity and a dose of luck lead to a fantastic photo. And, it doesn't hurt to take time to enjoy the view either.

This image, run good size in a major magazine, was shot with a two generation old crop body with a lens that all us pixel peepers on CR know is soft and about to become obsolete! Sometimes "good enough" is just plain great!


----------



## EchoLocation (May 21, 2014)

awesome shot, both me and my wife loved it! I really like Outside magazine, congrats on the publication! that is just fantastic!
how did you get it published by them? did you just submit it to the magazine? never really gave any actual thoughts to trying to get my shots published, but i'm very impressed!
Great work!


----------



## silversurfer96 (May 21, 2014)

Kudos to you for getting the shot.


----------



## JPAZ (May 21, 2014)

Nicely done.

Of course, I guess it could be a model dressed in a squirrel suit.......... :
Nah. 

Seriously, beautiful image and great story to go with it. Congrats.


----------



## lintoni (May 21, 2014)

Beautiful.
Congratulations.
Thank you.


----------



## anthonyd (May 21, 2014)

Big deal. I could have taken this picture too if I had the foresight to go there at sunrise instead of sunset, and the determination to make it there in the dark, and the patience to stay there for long enough, and the insight to not scare away the squirrel, and the good eye needed to frame it right and balance the foreground and background elements, and the technical knowledge needed to get the exposure right and the marketing skills to promote it to a top magazine and the modesty to not brag about it ... in other words, if I were you I could have easily done it!
This is a great shot man, and congrats on the publication.


----------



## MichaelHodges (May 21, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> MichaelHodges said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone who worked in the park told me to visit Glacier Point at sunset, so the light would be on the granite domes. So I did the exact opposite and went at dark, pre-sunrise. I sat on the rocks quietly and waited for the sun to rise. As I did, the squirrel came closer and closer. Eventually, both the squirrel and I watched the sunset, about four feet apart form each other. I took some shots during that time, but wasn't happy with them. So I backed off the rocks and got behind the squirrel as it continued to watch sunrise.
> ...



Thanks for the nice words, Maximilian.


----------



## MichaelHodges (May 21, 2014)

EchoLocation said:


> awesome shot, both me and my wife loved it! I really like Outside magazine, congrats on the publication! that is just fantastic!
> how did you get it published by them? did you just submit it to the magazine? never really gave any actual thoughts to trying to get my shots published, but i'm very impressed!
> Great work!



Thanks Echo!


----------



## MichaelHodges (May 21, 2014)

old-pr-pix said:


> There is another oft repeated message this photo conveys... memorable photos don't always need the absolute best equipment! Photographers skill, patience & planning, a little bit of contrarian creativity and a dose of luck lead to a fantastic photo. And, it doesn't hurt to take time to enjoy the view either.
> 
> This image, run good size in a major magazine, was shot with a two generation old crop body with a lens that all us pixel peepers on CR know is soft and about to become obsolete! Sometimes "good enough" is just plain great!




Thanks.  I did take the photo in 2010, so at the time the 50D was sort of newish. I didn't start shopping the image until this year.

I really did like that camera, and never should've gotten rid of it. I actually preferred the output to my 7D. However, I wanted video. The 17-40L is just an awesome lens. Love it still, and don't plan to get rid of it.


----------



## Slyham (May 21, 2014)

Let me be another that says, GREAT SHOT!


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 22, 2014)

This shows that being at the right time at the right place can put you in the Outlook magazine.
Congratulations, squirrel!

P.S. Great shot, Michael.


----------

